

U.S. State Department adding intrusive questions for US passport apps - 4midori
http://www.boingboing.net/2011/04/25/state-dept-adding-in.html

======
jeffreyg
commenters on that site have pointed out that this 'intrusive questionaire'
would only be required if you can't provide a birth certificate

~~~
donaldtrump
you know what i'm going to say...

~~~
wglb
Going to finally confess to actually being from New Jersey? We need you to
show proof.

~~~
wglb
And look what I found:
[http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/26/poll-
fin...](http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/26/poll-finds-most-
americans-uncertain-of-trumps-birthplace/)

